# Would you spring to fill in your backyard?



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

With that much fill you are going to need a skid-loader or tractor to move it anyway. Pay now or pay later, maybe you could rent a skid-loader or tractor with a bucket and spread it yourself.

You will have to figure out what the going rate is to have someone spread it out for you verses the cost of you renting something and doing it yourself.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

The former lawyer in me feels obliged to ask: Does this man have the right to sell you this dirt or his 'delivery fee'? Seems Hokey to me, especially if fill is in such high demand in your neck of the woods that some random truck driver could just sell it off to whoever they want. 

this sounds like every high pressure salesman I've ever heard. Sure, you followed him. It's clear you're excited, but take a deep breath and consider a few things:
1. Do you have the money and experience to rent and operate the needed equipment?
2. Do you have the time to move it around? If it has to sit until you have a free weekend will the city fine you for the giant pile of dirt?
3. Do you have a plan - a REAL plan - about where to put it. Do you need to put drainage under it. Can you afford to buy the materials for the drainage.

We need to re-grade our lot too. DH watches Craigslist for deals on fill. Every now and then he says "let's get three truck loads of fill delivered this week". And I say, "Ok, where are YOU going to put it." So, far. No dirt. 

Good luck.


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

I would. He can dump 10 loads at not need a real huge area to do so. Rent yourself a skidloader (they are a blast) for the weekend.

You would have about $250-$300 rental for the skidsteer (delivered/picked up) Atleast thats what our local prices are for a weekend.

Some other things to consider. Your neighbor who just got some fill, how are they moving theirs. Maybe this could be a joint venture. IF they rent a skidsteer you could split the charges etc.
Is the dirt good dirt for growing grass. If its hard clay you may have to top off with some topsoil.

i'd say get it while you can. I pay $125-$175 for a 10 ton load delivered. Its not the best dirt but it works good for leveling and getting a nice lawn
It goes up to about $250 a load for screened/pulvarized black soil

good luck, be safe


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

To rent a skid steer costs me at least a few hundred bucks for 8 hours, not even a day. 

When I had a few yards delivered and about 1/2 acre regraded/seeded, it made more sense to hire a guy off craigslist who owned his own kabota with a harley rake. $50/hour for him/machine/gas. Got it done for what it would have cost me to rent the skidsteer for a weekend or two and I didn't have to lift a finger (the best part). Oh and did I mention it was actually done correctly heh.

Consider the learning curve! It'll take you a few hours to even be comfortable... probably years to be any good at it. 

It's cheaper to pay someone else to do it right the first time...


----------

